# Nodak Pro-Staff



## JIGN4IZ09 (Apr 1, 2007)

How do you get to be on something like the Nodak Pro-Staff?

:sniper:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

no such thing


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Send me a brief explanation regarding why you think you should be included in our elite group, along with a check for $25.00, and I will send you a certificate of association (suitable for framing), proclaiming that you are currently a NoDak Prostaffer, and accordingly, entitled to all those rights and privileges that appertain such rank.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

JIGN4IZ09 said:


> How do you get to be on something like the Nodak Pro-Staff?
> 
> :sniper:


Just ***** about giving out hunting information to people and you instantly become Pro-staff!


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Almomatic said:


> Just b#tch about giving out hunting information to people and you instantly become Pro-staff!


haha, or you're a shoe in if you make a post concerning how a " 'Sota busted your roost" and how you can't figure out why they are all so stupid.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I thought Chris said it was a $250 fee to become a PS for his site?

dd:

:toofunny:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

actually, at the Treasurer for this site, you'd be sending the $250 to me. And I'll make sure you get a Nodak Prostaffer t-shirt and hat.

welcome aboard!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thought it was $300 if you wanted the cap and T-shirt?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do not listen to those charlatans... I am the true and only Grand Poobah of the NoDak Prostaffers... send your tax deductible check to ME!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Almomatic said:


> Just b#tch about giving out hunting information to people and you instantly become Pro-staff!





roostbuster said:


> haha, or you're a shoe in if you make a post concerning how a " 'Sota busted your roost" and how you can't figure out why they are all so stupid.


Ya, that's it. Did you get the newletter ahead of time? 
:huh:

No Pro Staff at this time, and I'm not sure where it would fit on the site. Just a lot of supporters, which I really appreciate.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Don't shrug your shoulders Chris - they're from GF. What else can you expect?
Jim


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of haters lately. It get's old


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

People ***** that they don't like the site...Yet they still post...hmmm :wink:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

For every one hater in the spotlight you have 10 supporters in the shadows Chris, this site keeps me sane through the off season.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

The reason I quit posting on here is because the "regulars" on here rip on us (us being the guys I hunt with) for hunting water, the regulars rip on us for posting pic's, they rip on us for siding/hunting with non residents and not joining the lynch mob to kill all the "roost busters".

I just got sick and tired of trying to "participate" on here and frequently ended up diving for cover. There are a few people on here who seldom have a legitimate point or do anything but target others. Those are the people who I am sick of and I am sure I am not the only one.

I know Chris has a big site here and there is no magic formula for harmony on a discussion forum site. I am a supporting member and will remain one. Call me a hater, be paranoid that I don't like you, and convince yourself I am carrying a grudge. I am not.

The same cliché' attack discussions like............ Names of towns, pictures of hunts in ND, new people and non residents asking questions and many many more. It gets old, It isn't because I am from GF where everyone hates Nodak... :eyeroll: (Rick aren't you a GF resident?) I have nothing against Nodak or Chris Hustad, I don't carry a grudge for the Fargo guys not showing up at our Delta banquet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As much as I love reading about the disapproval of the site, I think I've had enough negative drama today so this one is getting locked too.

My email address is chris(a)nodakoutdoors.com - I would greatly appreciate it if people would approach me personally instead of bashing publically. All it is doing is spawning the same BS you're complaining about, so you're not helping things.

What I would like rather than criticism is some suggestions or ideas on how reports can be handled...otherwise everyone is an expert when it comes to criticizing.


----------

